# Getrag 6 Speed Gearbox



## KyleV77 (Apr 3, 2021)

Hi! Does anybody have a good condition Getrag 6 Speed Gearbox for sale? For the R34.


----------



## RB28 (Jan 14, 2018)

Join the Australian GTR groups on Facebook. There are normally a few for sale when guys move to a sequential


----------



## KyleV77 (Apr 3, 2021)

RB28 said:


> Join the Australian GTR groups on Facebook. There are normally a few for sale when guys move to a sequential


Okay


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Out of interest, how much do they go for out there?


----------



## Znurf (Jun 11, 2014)

As i understand it with these boxes there are literally No spare parts to be found anywhere, because they didn't make them and don't sell them (they just sold new gearboxes)? So IF you have/buy/find a box that is worn in any way, you can't do much to restore it? As i also understand the 6 speed box is weaker than the 5 speed? Which makes it even harder to find a good one these days?

And unless you can go to the seller and physically inspect the inside of the box yourself, you have to take their word that it is in the condition they say? How do they even know? They might not be lying, but they might not know the truth either?
Seems like alot of "ifs" for a box you'll have to fork over at least £5000 for? 

I am happily told i am wrong about this (with some facts, and not just "this is bull, you should buy mine, its top notch best condition ever") because this is the reason i would never have the balls to buy one of these as an upgrade myself  And i would only buy it for te 6th gear,


----------



## RB28 (Jan 14, 2018)

Znurf said:


> As i understand it with these boxes there are literally No spare parts to be found anywhere, because they didn't make them and don't sell them (they just sold new gearboxes)? So IF you have/buy/find a box that is worn in any way, you can't do much to restore it? As i also understand the 6 speed box is weaker than the 5 speed? Which makes it even harder to find a good one these days?
> 
> And unless you can go to the seller and physically inspect the inside of the box yourself, you have to take their word that it is in the condition they say? How do they even know? They might not be lying, but they might not know the truth either?
> Seems like alot of "ifs" for a box you'll have to fork over at least £5000 for?


You are correct regarding the spares. However, the 6spd Getrags are far stronger than the 5spd. The early 5spd boxes in the 32's and 33's didn't even have tapered gears and dual syncros, only series 3 R33 GTR 5spd boxes did. 

The Getrags can hold over 600kw no issues (obviously depeding on condition of the box and driver abuse). The 5spd boxes will pop between 400kw and 450kw, normally 3rd gear. I've seen brand new 5spd boxes last 1 day at 550kw.


----------



## Znurf (Jun 11, 2014)

RB28 said:


> You are correct regarding the spares. However, the 6spd Getrags are far stronger than the 5spd. The early 5spd boxes in the 32's and 33's didn't even have tapered gears and dual syncros, only series 3 R33 GTR 5spd boxes did.
> 
> The Getrags can hold over 600kw no issues (obviously depeding on condition of the box and driver abuse). The 5spd boxes will pop between 400kw and 450kw, normally 3rd gear. I've seen brand new 5spd boxes last 1 day at 550kw.


Okay, i wasnt sure about the strength thing anyway, i read it somewhere sometime and didnt research it any further, thought i'd do that if i ended up in a situation where i was going to buy one  But the spare part and condition thing kinda scared me off, i have heard stories of people being offered to buy really worn or broken boxes, if it is because the seller wanted to rip someone off or they just didnt know, i dont know


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

I think the Supra Store in Holland can offer spares.


----------

